

Ask HN: What do you use for managing projects? - mackwic

We build a product which depend on 4 subprojects, and it&#x27;s quite difficult to track the advancement on all the roadmaps and synchronize them with the future demos.<p>What can you suggest ? When trello is not enough but MS Project is too big, what&#x27;s in the between which could help us to focus on the feature in the right order ?
======
mjwhansen
I'm a hybrid project/product manager at an agency and am often juggling about
15-20 concurrent projects. My saving graces are Basecamp and Forecast
([http://forecastapp.com/](http://forecastapp.com/)).

Basecamp lets me track the minutiae of projects and assign them to people,
which means that nothing gets forgotten about and everyone can see what's
going on with the project. Forecast visualizes the milestones for projects and
track the timelines for multiple projects simultaneously. It's especially
helpful for figuring out how to balance projects off of each other.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Depends on which project management methodology you're following. But these
might be worth checking out:

* Pivotal Tracker

* Jira

* Basecamp

* Asana

* kato.im

* productplan.com

* lighthouseapp.com (mostly issue tracking)

* Bugherd (mostly issue tracking)

... though the more digital PM tools I use, the more I want to switch back to
index-cards pinned to the wall. Sometimes the simplest solution is the best.

------
randsp
I'm working on a project management tool which allows track activity,
collaboration, planning, estimates and other features. Maybe it could be
useful for your needs:

[https://www.planplex.com](https://www.planplex.com)

Please let me know if i can i help you further.

